# what to feed small blue lobster



## ADAWG420 (Mar 27, 2009)

having a little problem.....just ought a small blue lobster i've seen him in the past week i've had him eat about once maybe twice. is this a nocturnal eater or what, also i'm sure if he should be eating bloodworms off the base any feed back is greatly appreciated!! THANKS

btw FIRST POST


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

probably anything.. with the empasis on meaty foods like cockle,mysis,krill etc and perhaps a few greens if it will eat them i dont actully know in just guessing but that seems right most of the larger clawed shrimp go for this kinda diet


----------



## ADAWG420 (Mar 27, 2009)

*lobster food?*

i need to know what my lobster should eat i can't find the species anywhere he's shed his shell once already so i think that means he's growing and my live plant is gone so does that mean it can eat vegitation of any kind or what's best for the little guy? please respond i need to know


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

Like daisycutter said, pretty much anythig. It should be sinking food and large enough to pick up. Krill bloodworms, mysis, all excellent choices. they do/should eat some veg. freeze dired, frozen, or pellet is up to you but there should be a variety.

to the extent of my knowledge lobsters are nocturnal and probably will try to stay hidden in the corner as long as they can see you.


----------



## Mr.Todd (Mar 8, 2007)

I had a blue knight lobster for about a year (he only died due to a freak accident while I was gone)... I really worried at first because he just dug a hole in the sand and then never came out. Nevertheless he found food to eat and scavenged as lobsters do best... I would drop him a sinking algae pellet when I saw him and he would love it... That's really all I fed him.


----------



## plessans (Mar 20, 2009)

I didn't have a blue lobster but a purple reef lobster for about 1 year before taking down the tank. I fed squid and lance fish mostly. I just put it near where he hid and eventually he would find it.


----------

